# AOC LCD Monitor 2236vw i-Menu problem



## wishnew (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the AOC LCD Monitor 2236vw connected to the MSI 890gxm-G65 MB onboard ATI Radeon HD4290 graphics. When I tried to control the OSD using the bundled i-Menu software, it gives "Not a plug and play monitor!". I got the following reply in this regard from AOC "support" :


> I-menu is a 3rd party stand alone software. We bundle it with our product. Without I-menu, our display will still work with any PC or laptop as a plug & play monitor.
> Thank you,
> Romeo Ignacio,
> Technical Support Dept., AOC/Envision, 47490 Seabridge Dr, Fremont CA 94538


*img23.imageshack.us/img23/9268/screenzm.jpg
It seems it is a software problem as Windows identifies the monitor as PnP. May be the crappy "3rd party stand alone software" is not able to communicate with the ATI Radeon HD4290 graphics?
I bought this monitor after seeing great reviews. However it is not as good as a LG or Samsung and you know how the service personnel replies from above quote! Does any body has any solutions! No hope from AOC support!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I too have the same problem with i-menu on my AOC -2236vW, I think it's a problem because of some compatibility bug with Windows - 7..
But in real sense you don't even need that crappy i-menu software coz you can change any settings you want using the monitor's buttons or with your Installed Display Driver Software...

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------

